# Sir Isaac Newton vs Leonardo Da Vinci



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Who was truly ahead of their time and had more of an impact.

Now I realize Da Vinci has some hype myth backing his scientific nature. But for this thread let's pretend the hype is real.

Bonus scenario: Who would win in a fist fight?

Bonus Scenario 2: If given equal prep and resources who would win?


----------



## Masa (Jun 2, 2013)

Da Vinci was probably further ahead of his time, but Newton was more influential, you know, inventing calculus, classical physics, etc .

I think Da Vinci designed tanks and other weapons, so he probably has bonus scenario 2 in the bag. Scenario 1 is probably closer, but Da Vinci actually built stuff, Newton seems more like the academic type, so Da Vinci probably has a slight advantage in the strength department.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 2, 2013)

But gravity beats everything.


----------



## manidk (Jun 2, 2013)

Da Vinci was much more than just an inventor and whatnot.

Leonardo wins that round.

Bonus 1:  Leonardo was described by his contemporaries as tall and athletic, so I think he could take Newton.

Bonus 2:  Probably Newton.  Current weaponry and so forth.


----------



## Bamboo (Jun 2, 2013)

Masa said:


> Da Vinci was probably further ahead of his time, but Newton was more influential, you know, inventing calculus, classical physics, etc .
> 
> I think Da Vinci designed tanks and other weapons, so he probably has bonus scenario 2 in the bag. Scenario 1 is probably closer, but Da Vinci actually built stuff, Newton seems more like the academic type, so Da Vinci probably has a slight advantage in the strength department.



This dude nailed it, exactly what I wanted to say.
Good job sir.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## egressmadara (Jun 2, 2013)

Based on what I know, Newton had more of an impact.

Barehanded one-on-one, da Vinci one-ups him.


----------



## Glued (Jun 2, 2013)

Da Vinci had plans for a submarine, but never gave it, for fear man would use it for war.

Newton on the other hand.

[Youtube]danYFxGnFxQ[/Youtube]


----------



## Sextus70 (Jun 3, 2013)

There is no doubt that Da Vinci was a genius, but many of his alleged ahead of its time original inventions and engineering concepts were in fact improved sketches of other scientists, artists and thinkers ideas of his own era (some of them with important mechanical flaws). His main contributions to humankind are more in arts than in science. Newton truly revolutionized science settling the basis for physics and with the development of infinitesimal calculus (along with Leibniz).

However, going directly to the thread, I think that Leonardo takes both scenarios. He had a better physique and was also skilled in hand work (essential to build machines and tools), something which Newton wasn't, like *Masa* already said he was more an academic type than an inventor or builder.


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

Da Vinci could draw the shit out of something.


----------

